# Which Type Are You Most Jealous of?



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

darkship said:


> Every coin has two sides. Usually people can only see their bad sides, and some other's good sides.
> 
> I am not jealous of any types. I am trying to upgrade myself.
> 
> ...


true that... maybe my "jealousy" or whatever is a sign that I need to develop my thinking side more, rather than idealize a shadow function that is a bit foreign to my own mentality.


----------



## darkship (Jan 10, 2014)

dulcinea said:


> true that... maybe my "jealousy" or whatever is a sign that I need to develop my thinking side more, rather than idealize a shadow function that is a bit foreign to my own mentality.


You got the point. Try to see your shortcomings in an objective way, like NT does:wink:


----------



## darkship (Jan 10, 2014)

Sinfalcon said:


> This. Although sometimes I'm jealous of myself. I'm just that sexy.


Yes, be yourself, you the hottest girl!:laughing:


----------



## Sinfalcon (Jan 11, 2014)

darkship said:


> Yes, be yourself, you the hottest girl!:laughing:


This forum doesn't seem to be helping my overly-inflated head. :wink:


----------



## treblemotif (Jan 13, 2014)

ENFJs. I want their soul..badly.


----------



## red455hawk (Dec 30, 2013)

ENTJ - they get shit done. However I would really hate being a J though, it's so boring.


----------



## RedGanon (Jun 22, 2012)

ENFPs, ESFJs and INTJs
First one for their creativity 
second one for people skills 
and third one for their planning skills.


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

The grammar in the thread title is bothering me way more than it should.

I've got a serious case of ENTJ-envy. The ability to give few fucks AND get shit done? Teach me your ways.


----------



## SunClef (May 7, 2013)

Esfj: They are so happy and have so many friends, everybody loves them

Infj: I'd like to be as wise and creative as they are


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

To be honest I don't envy other types, as all of them have their own shortcomings, so even if I like how ESFPs are so damn good at using their Se, I think that I wouldn't like to get stuck on the paranoid moments caused by inferior Ni. I may have many sensortard moments, but that's the price that I have to pay for being a Ni dom.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

esfj
super duper popular


----------



## lifefullofwords (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm very happy being an INFJ and wouldn't want to change my personality type. But I greatly admire NTJs and love spending time around them.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

Always admired (and been jealous of) ENFJs ability to approach the real world in a way which makes people wanting to attempt to understand them.


----------



## Winquman (Jan 11, 2014)

I love my Ni, but a lot of the times I feel life would be easier as an extravert. So I guess ENJ types.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

I'd really like to be an ISFP - for a while, at least. My N-type mind serves me pretty well, but I can't hide the fact that I'm lost in the sensory, physical world. I know some smart people who I suspect are S types and the things they do... My creativity (which may or may not be of any value) exists internally, and, generally speaking, it stays there. These S types actually make things. Physical things. They paint, draw, pick up a video camera, make sculptures... I see them and I think to myself, "That's incredible! How the hell did they do that?" So I try to copy them, but with paintbrush in hand, I'm just lost. I guess I'm supposed to experiment or something, but it really does not come naturally. INFPs are natural writers, apparently, so maybe I should just embrace it, but I will remain secretly jealous of the Ss.


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

ESTP, 

They have the spontaneity and enthusiasm like ENFP, but theyre more practical & quick to getting things done -expanding is more realistic for "The Doers" instead of "The Enthusiasts"


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

I think either Se-doms or Te-doms because they have a tremendous amount of energy. I trryyyyyy to get a lot of stuff accomplished cuz I always have huge todo list, but I rarely have the energy to get everything I need to get done in a day done.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

To some small extent SJ's because they have determination and consistency.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Ni-doms


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

Jealousy is a waste of time and energy...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

That's a dumb question. I am not jealous of a type.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

In a way I am jealous of feeling types. 
They're connected to theirs and other people's emotions and they can express their own easily. I have a low EQ and great troubles dealing with emotions (both mine and other people's), I try to suffocate them all the time, and because of this when I'm feeling strong emotions I'm in a lot of distress.
I'm also somewhat envious of judging types. Their ability to get organized would be so useful to me.


----------



## Occams Chainsaw (Jan 7, 2015)

Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> Jealousy is a waste of time and energy...


As was posting that; didn't stop you


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

I wouldn't say I'm jealous of any type, but I admire ENTJ's success and ISFP's inner peace.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

INTPs and INFJs. They're creative like ENFPs but get taken more seriously.

But, type isn't really what I'm jealous of. I'm more jealous of people who look more androgynous than me and, of course, people who have the right ties to become famous despite being less talented than me at various things.


----------



## 124567 (Feb 12, 2013)

I admire ENTP, ENFJ, ENFP, ENTJ, INTJ, ISTP...after my own type roud:


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm just jealous of all NF types.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I've been spending a lot of time with some xSFJs and in some ways I'm jealous of their ability to relate to each other. They are all different, but can communicate on the wpsame wavelength that I don't have. The ESFJ I am especially jealous of at times. I admire her motherly nature and the chatty way that she makes everyone comfortable with her pleasant company.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm so infatuated with the ISFP-INTJ functions. They're so mystical and pragmatic and insightful in the weirdest ways.

And when you really get to know them, they're very clear mirror images of each other.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Harizu said:


> In a way I am jealous of feeling types.
> They're connected to theirs and other people's emotions and they can express their own easily. I have a low EQ and great troubles dealing with emotions (both mine and other people's), I try to suffocate them all the time, and because of this when I'm feeling strong emotions I'm in a lot of distress.


I do that, too 

I think Fi is better at pinpointing and expressing specific emotions than is Fe.

As an INFJ I'm so concerned for the well being of others, my internal thoughtlife, that my own feelings are usually a mystery.


Alexithymia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Those who are totally sure of their type. I would have no problem enhancing myself if I was totally sure of what my values were and where I 100% should *not* be.


----------



## UmbrellasFinest (Dec 13, 2014)

ISTJ. I don't even know why. They're just great to be around.


----------



## visionaryspirit (Nov 24, 2014)

I've always admired ENTPs.

They have a natural social charm, the finest sense of humor, and aren't easily sensitive.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

ENTJ for their ability to get shit done and take control.
INTP for their ability to be content going extensive periods without social interaction.

NTs in general, but also T types for their aptitude for hard logic. 

But the grass is always greener, right?


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

both ENFP and ENTJ


----------



## Starfire (Jan 25, 2015)

I wish I had the self-control I've witnessed in my intj. Being an infp has made me determined against being a pussy.


----------



## KanRen (Dec 17, 2014)

INTJ.


----------



## inthesnowman (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone with a J. My level of procrastination and lack of follow through as come back to bite me in the ass more times than I care to count.


----------



## daniluni (Oct 30, 2014)

ESTP's and ENTPs...


----------



## inthesnowman (Jun 18, 2014)

visionaryspirit said:


> I've always admired ENTPs.
> 
> They have a natural social charm, the finest sense of humor, and aren't easily sensitive.


Oh you flatter me


----------

